# Help Stevie buy a brewer



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello!

Looking to pick your brains. I want a brewer for at home, I guess something comparable to a batch brewer but not for commercial size batches - maybe just 500ml-1l capacity. I'm not really interested in Chemex and all the other hand brewed methods. I tend to just like how good filter coffee tastes in shops and want to do something similar at home.

I already have an EK so grinding isn't an issue, but I don't know much about consumer/prosumer Brewers. What's on the market and who sells them? I don't want to spend fortunes but then again want something that can brew half decent coffee









Advice, links and models to look at all appreciated









thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at the Behmor Brazen or Techivorm Moccamaster.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Can they do around 500ml or do they need to do the full 1L batch?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'd say 2 clever drippers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Can they do around 500ml or do they need to do the full 1L batch?


Have a look at  this  for a review of the Brazen.

The Moccamaster should also brew batches around 500ml.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 Brazen. Job done


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Brazen looks good. I like the vacuum flask and the idea you can get a Chemex underneath


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quite often do a 500ml or 750ml brew in the brazen which works fine and stays warm for ages without the stewing that a heated plate would bring.

John


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

What's your typical recipe for 500ml? Thanks


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

28-30g dependant on level of roast (personal deviation from 60g/L) based on Volvic water and using a Kalita 185 filter paper rinsed, at generally 92C (unless an Ethiopian then might go 1 or 2C higher)with either 30 secs "bloom" / infusion if over 4 days past roast or 1 minute if less than 4 days. Hit start and wait for the beep to signal done. Grind level is just coarser than fine filter (melitta mid point on the R120 dial).

Hope of help

John


----------

